# guess who this is



## OmarJackson (Mar 19, 2004)

and no, its not me. i'm much bigger  (i wish)


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 19, 2004)

I think he was in a couple low budget porn films this girl I dated had.


----------



## OmarJackson (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> I think he was in a couple low budget porn films this girl I dated had.



um.... maybe. not that i know of anyway. but thats not what he's famous (or imfamous.... wink, hint.) for.

and first one to get it right wins a nearly full container of pro-blend. if they make there way to state college PA that is. (expires today)


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 19, 2004)

Its greg valentino without the juice right?


----------



## OmarJackson (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cappo5150 *_
> Its greg valentino without the juice right?



yeap. good job. i bet the greg_young though in the URL gave it away though. 

why would someone go from that to this:


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 19, 2004)

No I actually was looking at that webpage on monday or tues. and I remembered that pic when he was younger.  Wheres my prize.


----------



## OmarJackson (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cappo5150 *_
> No I actually was looking at that webpage on monday or tues. and I remembered that pic when he was younger.  Wheres my prize.



if you make it out to state college today, then its all yours.


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 19, 2004)

That is so gross


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 19, 2004)

It will take me awhile to get there, im on the westcoast.


----------



## OmarJackson (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> That is so gross



yea. but he had a nice build going for him early on. his arms where crealy his best bodypart, he just let it get out of control.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2004)

You mean he pumped them full of too much synthahol?


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Mar 19, 2004)

They pics genuine or has someone been playing about with them?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yeah Buddy! *_
> yeap. good job. i bet the greg_young though in the URL gave it away though.
> 
> why would someone go from that to this:



Theese?  Yea, they are genuine.  Greg Valantino is his name.  Hes a moron lol


----------



## Sweep14 (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yeah Buddy! *_
> yeap. good job. i bet the greg_young though in the URL gave it away though.
> 
> why would someone go from that to this:


 That is messed up!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 19, 2004)

Now he just looks deformed...  Hell, his arms are bigger than I would want mine before he went crazy with roids.


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 19, 2004)

I cant find the pic where he had a big chunk of his bicep remove due to an abscess. It looked pretty nasty. I will keep searching.


----------



## OmarJackson (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cappo5150 *_
> I cant find the pic where he had a big chunk of his bicep remove due to an abscess. It looked pretty nasty. I will keep searching.



well you can tell that he had a large chunk of his right arm removed from the pic of him doing a back double biceps pose, because his right bicep doesn't peak.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2004)

[img2]http://www.greggvalentino.net/images/pictures/1999_FrontDoubleBi.jpg[/img2]


[img2]http://www.greggvalentino.net/images/pictures/dblbicep.jpg[/img2]


----------



## tjwes (Mar 19, 2004)

What a freakin` nitwit! LOL


----------



## Spency234 (Mar 19, 2004)

That is one of the craziest things I have ever seen!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 19, 2004)

That has to be the biggest disgrace in the history of bodybuilding.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

he used to have such a great body...
his arms dont look right at all maybe if they were say

5 inches less...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> [img2]http://www.greggvalentino.net/images/pictures/1999_FrontDoubleBi.jpg[/img2]
> 
> 
> [img2]http://www.greggvalentino.net/images/pictures/dblbicep.jpg[/img2]




on the bottom his right triceps looks like its a water balloon about to burst...

and his fore arms are like....as big as mine


----------



## once was fat (Mar 19, 2004)

Those pic have to be fake.  I have never seen something like that.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> Those pic have to be fake.  I have never seen something like that.



pics are real, his arms are injected with oil.


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 20, 2004)

Can I inject that stuff into my cack?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2004)

Thats just fuckin sick!  

How many people here would bring this sport to that extreme or already have?


----------



## Sweep14 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DeadBolt *_
> Thats just fuckin sick!
> 
> How many people here would bring this sport to that extreme or already have?


I don't think that deserves to be called body building.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sweep14 *_
> I don't think that deserves to be called body building.



amen...
more like
extreme makeover lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> amen...
> more like
> extreme makeover lol


lol


----------



## plouffe (Mar 20, 2004)

Nah, It's still bodybuilding. I just don't understand why someone would want that build. I mean mass is beautiful, but symetry and balance is probally the most important aspect of bodybuilding. Imagine if he's arms were that size, but symetrical - say like gunter's arm shape. but that many inches. Now that'd be something.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 20, 2004)

That is NOT bodybuidling.  Hes like a human pastry filled with creme.  I wish I could just put a needle in is nasty arms and just watch them ooze themselves down to about 10 inches.


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cappo5150 *_
> I cant find the pic where he had a big chunk of his bicep remove due to an abscess. It looked pretty nasty. I will keep searching.




Aha I found it. 

[IMG2]http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/greggvalentinop1abig.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

his forearms are so pussy its annoying


----------



## SkinnyKid (Mar 20, 2004)

his package must be 2 inches long.  he gets no ass.


----------



## IronSlingah (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SkinnyKid *_
> his package must be 2 inches long.  he gets no ass.




Not only that but how the hell does he mascurbate???!!!


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm sure he's got one hell of a stroke

lol.....bad joke, i know


----------



## OmarJackson (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SkinnyKid *_
> his package must be 2 inches long.  he gets no ass.



grow up. he's taken more abuse than you can imagine for what he's done to himself. I made this post to show that he actually had a great build going for him, not to bash him more than he already is.


----------



## firestorm (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yeah Buddy! *_
> yeap. good job. i bet the greg_young though in the URL gave it away though.
> 
> why would someone go from that to this:




Umm let me take a guess as to why.  Because he is a fuqing idiot????


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2004)

http://www.testosterone.net/articles/211hate.html

My friend just showed me think interview he gave with T-mag, figured I would let you guys see it.


----------



## Skib (Mar 27, 2004)

interesting interview...

to each their own i suppose...


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Mar 27, 2004)

I saw that picture of him in one of my bodybuilding magazines about 3-4 years ago.  There was a big article about injecting oil into the muscles.  Surely, can't be good at all for any part of the body.  For one, I know any kind of foreign oil injected into the body can in time be absorbed into the Cerebrospinal fluid and get into the brain.  Maybe his head will puff up like a balloon!! HE HE HE


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> Nah, It's still bodybuilding.



that is *not* bodybuilding, it's a disgrace to bodybuilding.


----------



## firestorm (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm counting this Prince as another time we agree on something.  that makes 2 for the year. hahahahaha


----------



## NickB (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hanz29 *_
> Can I inject that stuff into my cack?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2004)

Maybe he should forget the synthol and just have breast implants inserted above his biceps.


----------

